# willia6' apologie



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

I apologies for posting things that arn't true.
i hope i haven't coused any of you greif.
I also hope that i haven't cuased your animals harm.
i really am sorry.
I did not mean to tell lies but i told the information that i had, it has not been acurate.
please forgive me


----------



## anguskennedy (Apr 15, 2008)

Why the apology?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

I have been telling lies accidently and been giving false info


----------



## Creed (Apr 15, 2008)

lies about what? and to who?

it seems to me that telling a lie by accident isnt really possible. saying things that are not true when you dont know it is more being wrong than telling lies.

being ignorant is different to being a liar.


----------



## dragon lady (Apr 15, 2008)

feeling guilty is a rare personality trait.....
admitting that you have done this unknowingly.....good for you!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for not going ape at me.
i have been telling people info how to kill there animal when i'm Trying to help them keep it alive.
I just hope no-ones taken my advice


----------



## geckodan (Apr 15, 2008)

Skot_WA said:


> lies about what? and to who?
> 
> it seems to me that telling a lie by accident isnt really possible. saying things that are not true when you dont know it is more being wrong than telling lies.
> 
> being ignorant is different to being a liar.



I think it is reference to the turtle food recipe that copped so much flack.
FYI, I never considered you as a liar, just mis informed about turtle nutrition.


----------



## hornet (Apr 15, 2008)

yea willia, as dan said you just had wrong info, your not the only one, still so much false info going around. Just be patient when you ask q's and all will be good


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

My grass hoppers are having IT write now.
how many babies do they have?
they have also been in that position for ages now, should i be worried?
should i pull them apart?
at least i think there having IT
I'll see if i can post some pics so you can get a better idea
it's a small 1 ontop of a big 1


----------



## venus (Apr 15, 2008)

IT? You mean they are mating?

I have no idea about grasshoppers, maybe google and find out.

Can I ask how old you are Will?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm 11 turtning 12 and I'm not trying to breed them at the moment.
and the word "Mating" wasn't in my mind at the time


----------



## imalizard (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought you were around that age for some reason. I used to breed grasshophers and they would mate all the time. I didnt get any eggs so i dont know much about breeding them.


----------



## venus (Apr 15, 2008)

willia6 said:


> I'm 11 turtning 12 and I'm not trying to breed them at the moment.
> and the word "Mating" wasn't in my mind at the time




Never mind. I think I misunderstood your post.

Just leave them be, dont interfere and Im sure they will be fine.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

Imalizard did you have grass in your enclosure with grasshoppers?
did you also have dirt?


----------



## imalizard (Apr 15, 2008)

I feed mine grass yes. They eat it lots lol. I didnt have any dirt on the bottom only in a small tub like crickets.


----------



## Miss_Croft (Apr 15, 2008)

Will – I would suggest you use sand (Desert sand – much like you can buy in the pet shops) and cover it with a cause flywire (This will stop them eating their eggs). Another reference suggests the use mulch (Potting mix like substrate – avoid potting mix as it can introduce mould spores) type medium. You should keep them warm and they should breed. (Warm is 25+C).

If you want lots of eggs – You might want to increase their protein by feeding them green grass seeds. 

Grasshoppers are a great reptile food – good luck with your colony


----------



## Khagan (Apr 15, 2008)

I think its good someone young is enthusiastic and wanting to get involved and try to help people, you just have to remember when you're posting advice to make sure it is 100% correct and if you aren't 100% sure not to post it.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Khagan


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

have you ever bought crickets/grasshoppers?
If you have i have them in that sort of container, and also for some reason I just thought that I would need a license if I wanted to sell them, is that so?


----------

